# Starlings



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Anybody want to help this guy out? :roll:

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=6303276&cat=109&lpid=2


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I will show up and act like a zoo worker or bird rehabilitation expert. Ask him to hold it, then snap its neck. Politely hand it back and congratulate him on being an idiot. Tell him he now has 3 different types of un-controlable diseases. Then i will LMAO as i let myself out. :twisted:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

If he needs company for his new found friend, I'm sure I can catch a few that crap all over the entries at my school. I wonder if he'll come pick them up.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

what a moron!!!


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

maybe we should also start breeding feral cats and letting them go, im sure this guy would be willing to help us with that cause too!


----------

